# Cheap and easy mudflaps for SKS P45 fenders



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Hi all,

I just thought I'd share this tip. I have SKS P45 fenders on my bike, and while they have very good coverage, mudflaps would still be nice to have during the really wet winter months here in the PNW. I heard a rumor that Planet Bike's Cascadia Hybrid mudflaps would fit on the P45's, and at only $5 from Planet Bike (w/ free shipping), I figured I'd give it a shot.

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/7026_1.html

They fit perfectly! You will still need to drill two holes in each of your fenders, but the mudflaps remain easy to remove and remount if desired. I'd highly recommend them if you want a set of nice-looking and cheap mudflaps on your P45's.

Scott


----------

